# Worst week ever



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

Friday afternoon my son and I flew to NY to have dinner at the London restaurant. We were supposed to fly in late afternoon, eat, stay the night at the New York Palace Hotel and fly home Saturday. We wanted a 5 star night out together to do something different. Well the first 45 minutes of the trip was the best.

As we were flying over Ohio I burst my right ear drum. I just got over an outer ear infection which turned into an inner ear infection. My ears couldn't equalize or whatever it is called and burst at 35,000 feet. Hurt like hell and I suffered for the rest of the flight. When we landed I spent $20 on a bottle of Tylenol and downed 1/2 the damn thing to feel better. We head out to the hotel and it took them 45 minutes to find my name in the computer for my reservation. When we finally get up to the room we plop down on the bed to relax then took off for dinner.

Cole and I get to the London restaurant get shown to our table and open the menu. Didn't know what 1/2 the crap was and wouldn't eat the other half of the crap that we did know. Now this wasn't the first time we ever went out to eat but we are more of a TGI Fridays, Applebee's and Bennigan's type of people. First time in a 5 star restaurant. We both said what the hell and ordered. Our menu was :

Starters: 

Sautéed Maine diver scallops with braised veal cheeks, Tahitian vanilla, parsnip cream

and

Roasted loin of rabbit, with braised endive, shallot confit, salsify and blood orange vinaigrette

Main courses:

Fillet of Wisconsin veal, tramazzini bread and chilled foie gras, Périgord truffle vinaigrette for Cole

and

Fillet of Brandt beef with braised short rib, cipollini onions, baby beets and red wine sauce for me

Desert:

Apple tarte Tatin with vanilla ice cream (for two guests)

Food was fantastic, service was fantastic and after tip the bill was only $350.00. We got back to the hotel with full bellies and then it started. I guess I was allergic to something that they used and my mouth went numb and I was starting to feel funny. I popped a couple alka seltzers and figured I would feel better. An hour later I was in the emergency room with my tongue swelled to 3 times normal size and was having trouble breathing. I thought oh great I am gonna die in New York. I spent 2 days in the hospital before they released me. First thing I wanted to do was gtfo of this city. We square up with the hotel and head to the airport. We sit there for 11 hours until we can get on another flight back to Chicago. We made it about 10 minutes from the airport and started to turn around. Some dude on the plane was going thru some kind of medical condition and they had to return to the airport. Paramedics take him off the plane after we sat on the tarmac for another 2 hours, then they clear us all off the plane to board another one. By this time my ear was just screaming at me. I thought I could gut it out on the plane but I was in too much pain on the ground, let alone in the air. I had two choices, be pain free and drive home from NY or just deal with it and fly home. We decided on the first option.

We rent a car, pack our shit in and head home. What should have been a 15 hour drive turned into a 21 hour drive. When we got off the highway in Ohio ( starting to hate this state ) to gas up I got back on the highway heading in the wrong direction. I drove 3 hours east before I realized I was going the wrong way lol. I turned around, headed back in the right direction and cussed for a couple hours straight.

We finally got home Thursday morning when we should have been home Saturday afternoon. When we walked in the door the first thing the dogs did was get into a fight. I mean seriously. I wasn't home for but 30 seconds and the kid and I are diving on dogs and seperating them into different rooms so we can clean up blood and fur.

Friday was nice and peaceful. Saturday was 52 outside and all the snow melted. I spent 5 hours cleaning up dog poop in the back yard that kept getting covered by layers of snow. I knew it was gonna be bad but not as bad as it was.

To top off the last 10 days I dropped my 11yo son off at his gf's house today. They were gonna go out bowling with her mom and then have dinner at her house. I go to pick him up and her mom answers the door. F*** ME! This is some chick I had a one night stand with about a month ago and then totally blew off. I didn't answer the phone, avoided her at all costs and that type of thing. ( Before you judge I met her one afternoon at the store and we hit it off, went out to dinner that night and then to a hotel. I snuck out in the morning because all she talked about before we fell asleep is how we should get married and what our lives would be like together for the next 50 years. HELLO PHYSCO! I had no choice but to gtfo of dodge.) Boy did I get an ass chewing at the front door.

Not a good week at all. Sorry if you read thru it all but I just had to vent a bit.

Hope everyone else had a better time.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

OMG Cole that sounds horrible....


I am so sorry you had an aweful week...


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

geez lousie. I am sorry. When it rains it pours....


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Damn, cole. :flush:


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I DID read through it all .... Man your life sucks! I'm so glad I'm not you... Cuz then you'd be me then my life would suck but it'd be you so your screwed either way. It's a good thing you didn't get married LOL your son and daughter would be going out then LOL gross!


----------



## Jr. (Nov 3, 2008)

Man.. sorry you had to go through all that.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

Are the credits rolling yet? I don't mean to make light of your troubles but WHEW!!! Sounds like a movie!!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

It reads like a bad movie! Sorry, but the last paragraph made me laugh my a$$ off!!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Well John I have to say you need to get a better life. And as your son gets older you might want to check with the women first to see if they have daughters before you ummm...get a hotel room.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

hahahaha sharon you crack me up! 

I agree this sounds like a screen play... you should cast Jennifer Anniston as the crazy one night stand! When I first started reading I thought it was going to be a joke!

I'm so sorry that you had such a terrible week! Take a deep breath and remind yourself... it can only get better from here!


----------

